# 2008 Utah Taxidermy Art Show Pics!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks, it took a while for Longgun and I to get together and put this together but here she is!

We have a large pool of incredible talent in this state as these pics will tell. Enjoy!

Ring neck Pheasant, Shawn Shaw, 1st Place professional.









Surf Scooter, Brian Snyder, 1st place professional.









Pheasant Pair, Grant Willborn, 1st place Masters









Pintail Pair, Shawn Shaw, 1st place Professional.









Canvasback Drake, Jeff Nelson, 1st place Masters.









Mountain Quail, Scott Humble, 1st place Masters.









Resting Bull Can, Gerald Blackwelder, 1st place Masters









Harly Trio, Shane Shaw, 2nd place Masters, Ducks Unlimited Best Waterfowl Award









Common/Red Breasted Merganser Pair, John Glezos, 1st place Novice, Best of Novice, Delta Waterfowl Best Waterfowl Habitat Award. 8) 









Mallard Suzie, John Sumner, 1st place Professional, Best of Professional Waterfowl.









Electric Pigeon, John Sumner, 1st place Professional, Best of Professional Bird.









Barrows Goldeneye, Gerald Blackwelder, 1st place Masters, WASCO Most Artistic Award.









Chukar Trio, Darin Gardner, 1st place masters Bird and Bird Group, Van **** Most Original Habitat Award.









Western Hutchison Goose, Jeffery Nelson, 1st place Masters Waterfowl, Best of Masters Waterfowl, Judges Choice Best Of Show. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice . Lots of talent.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks guys for getting those up!!! i have been waiting patiently for them since i missed the show, but it looks like it was a good one. congrats and good work


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

these were but a bird sample of what was there. there were many fine shoulder mounts, a few full size mamals, and one or two exotics that we would have liked to post, but what can you expect from a couple of bird guys...BIRDS......call us partial. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Tex. Those birds look incredible.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awsome work guys and yes there was many many more mounts there.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i really like the goose mount


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i really like the goose mount


+1. That swept wing goose mount, like the snow's he's posted before, are probably one of my favorite poses to look at. Congrats on the awards SD. 8)


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I don't know about y'al but the very first pheasant and the scoter mount was really cool. I wonder if they were taken here. I've heard of them being shot here.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics...however, the pics didn't do them justice, there was some incredible work that just needed to be seen in person.


----------

